# HammerHead Shark 4-22-06



## bluewater03c (Mar 19, 2006)

I posted this in another board but figured out that it should have been posted here instead.......oh well..sorry

Well it was very last minute but four work buddies and myself booked a trip on the "island girl", a charter off of pier nineteen in Galveston. Turned out to be a great day. Kinda rough, but the 42'er handled it pretty well. Overall, some pretty good snaps were taken. Personally I landed 4 sows. All of which ranged from 15-20 pounds. But the true highlight for myself was the 8' 2", 250 pound+ hammerhead shark that I reeled in. It was a hell of a fight to say the least, and I'm still tired. Here's a pic... Didnt' get any pics of the snaps, but oh well.

P.s. If your wondering why my shirt is torn..... Well it got caught up in my drag while I was reeling in the shark, so it had to be cut off.


----------



## boo (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice catch...you getting it mounted?


----------



## bluewater03c (Mar 19, 2006)

no.... To tell the truth i hadn't even thought about that. It was my second shark ever caught... And my first was caught that day too (two foot lemon shark)....


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

Nice shark dude....LOL just glad it was your shirt and not your shorts!


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

fishomaniac said:


> Nice shark dude....LOL just glad it was your shirt and not your shorts!


LOL Nice catch


----------



## serial9 (Sep 11, 2005)

that shark would have been alot cooler if it was still swimming in the ocean. Hammerheads don't taste good.


----------



## aggie9701 (Dec 27, 2004)

serial9 said:


> that shark would have been alot cooler if it was still swimming in the ocean. Hammerheads don't taste good.


I agree, but he said it was caught on the "Island Girl". Paul Stanton runs that boat. If it comes to the boat, it gets thrown in the box. On his jetty trips, he'll take 15 people out there and come in with 15 bull reds.

Oh well, nice catch anyway. I bet that was a heckuva fight!


----------



## jbethard (May 2, 2005)

serial9 said:


> that shark would have been alot cooler if it was still swimming in the ocean. Hammerheads don't taste good.


It is comments just like this that get everybody riled up. Please if you have a comment such as this..keep it to yourself. Man I'm getting tired of seeing everybody getting bashed for showing off their catch, that they are obviously very proud of, so my suggestion is either congratulate them on a great day or don't say anything at all. (Sorry for the gripe but JEEZ)


----------



## jbethard (May 2, 2005)

Oh and great catch..congatulations!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I agree Jbethard. Great catch. If you have a problem with someone's post send him/her a private email. But when it is based on opinion only then save your breath. He said Hammerheads don't taste good. Maybe the guy does like the taste of hammerheads. I can't stand eating TUNA - taste horrible to me. But they sure are fun to catch and more power to those that bring in and show off the biguns!!!


----------



## willfish4food (Aug 13, 2005)

sweet catch, if you mount that fish, you should mount that shirt as well.. awesome story to tell.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Nice hammer, I dont know what it is about those guys, but they pack a wollop


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

I can't stand TUNA myself.



spotsndots said:


> I can't stand eating TUNA - taste horrible to me. But they sure are fun to catch and more power to those that bring in and show off the biguns!!!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

aggie9701 said:


> I agree, but he said it was caught on the "Island Girl". Paul Stanton runs that boat. If it comes to the boat, it gets thrown in the box. On his jetty trips, he'll take 15 people out there and come in with 15 bull reds./QUOTE]
> 
> On any charter trip, you should make it clear up front that you have the right to release ANY fish. If the captain disagrees, you'd better find another captain.


----------



## serial9 (Sep 11, 2005)

jbethard said:


> It is comments just like this that get everybody riled up. Please if you have a comment such as this..keep it to yourself. Man I'm getting tired of seeing everybody getting bashed for showing off their catch, that they are obviously very proud of, so my suggestion is either congratulate them on a great day or don't say anything at all. (Sorry for the gripe but JEEZ)


ahhh... keep on truckin!


----------



## cybermania (Apr 22, 2006)

thats a big un....im sure it was exciting


----------



## Sam Hunt (Apr 25, 2005)

Great fish my friend and most of us know that it aint the sport fishermen who are wiping out all the fish ! Good post !


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Hey Pappy have not seen you around in a while what have yall been up to?


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

That's a nice catch.....I agree Hammers do taste like shxt, just my opinion. But if I pay my hard earned money to fish on a boat, I am a customer and I should be able to choose what I keep or not. These boat captains are not gods of the sea.


----------



## Sam Hunt (Apr 25, 2005)

Good to hear from you, Neverenough ! I`ve seen a few post from you and meant to get back. We are gearing up for this years fishing and look forward to seeing you all. Probably in about 2 weeks at H.I. !! See ya then.


----------



## andrespurplerain (Dec 13, 2005)

*Aug 15th 2005 same boat "ISland GIrl"*

Wow same boat almost same shark ! Here is pic of my good friend PAstor "BO"
Wheaton with his 8 ft hammerhead....2cool !


----------

